# String Quartet



## Aramis

Segreto di Pulcinella

Full score in attachement, link to Finale playback below


__
https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Ftajemnica-poliszynela


----------



## Ukko

Hi, Aramis. Soundcloud uses non-standard plug-ins, which I choose not to download.

Youtube maybe?

I am music score illiterate, so the pdf is no help.


----------



## Aramis

I actually can't access my YouTube account and the only alternative uploading site I dig is soundcloud, so I'm afraid that playback won't be avaiable to hear anywhere else.


----------



## chillowack

This is one of those situations where the computerized sounds (especially in the beginning) are a bit of an impediment to enjoying what sounds like an interesting work. What program did you use to compose it?

In the beginning, it's a sad theme--it sounds like a dirge to me. There are some thought-provoking melancholy-sounding harmonies, and the pizzicato is interesting.

Then, toward the end, it suddenly jumps into a very bouncy, happy-sounding (in a weird way) part.

My overall impression is that your style is original and creative. I could rarely guess where this was going. I would call it an "experimental" style.


----------



## Aramis

Thanks. It's comforting to hear that the work makes impression of original and creative, considering that I was wondering if it's not too neoromantic.



> What program did you use to compose it?


Finale 2008


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Aramis is back. Well, well, well.


----------



## Aramis

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Aramis is back. Well, well, well.


Just to get some feedback on my stupendous quartet, but so far it's not satisfactory (just one sensible comment from chillowack).


----------



## Head_case

Hi there,

interesting experiment. 

At first it sounds like Kate Middleton tripping down the altar. Perhaps it's less modern than I had somehow imagined it might be (given you love of Szymanowski). In any case, it's very listenable like music for a film score.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Aramis said:


> Just to get some feedback on my stupendous quartet, but so far it's not satisfactory (just one sensible comment from chillowack).


Is that your composition, which I missed? Unfortunately, I'm musically illiterate and musically uneducated (in a formal sense). But I have high hopes for it though, as you have done much to promote Polish Romantic music in particular (unlike many other pieces of junk that got posted around here by other banned members displaying their mediocrity; do a quick read in this sub-forum and you will see exactly what I mean and who I'm talking about).


----------



## Aramis

> Perhaps it's less modern than I had somehow imagined it might be (given you love of Szymanowski).


I don't particularly dig his quartets, they are my least favourite works of his so obviously I couldn't be influenced with them.



> Is that your composition, which I missed? Unfortunately, I'm musically illiterate and musically uneducated (in a formal sense).


Well, too bad because I was asking myself if my quartet is civilised or if it's not


----------



## violadude

Aramis said:


> Segreto di Pulcinella
> 
> Full score in attachement, link to Finale playback below
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Ftajemnica-poliszynela


I don't know if you know this now, because this was months ago, but there's an impossible double stop in the viola part at measure 49 and elsewhere, that D and F# is unplayable. Also unplayable is the C# and F# on measure 93.


----------



## Nix

I'll jump on the bandwagon of pointing out purely technical things, which you may have figured out by now. The first chord is spelled C, F, G# and this is not theoretically correct, as it is essentially an f minor chord- so it should be C, F Ab... I know it's easier to spot these things when writing for piano, but the same rules apply for chamber and orchestral. And cellists can read tenor and treble clef, so putting things in 8va is unnecessary, and generally not found in cello music. 

On a more encouraging note, I'd be interested to hear a recording of this. You go to a music school, yes? Surely you could whip up an ensemble...


----------



## mtmailey

my string quartets are different there are four different instruments for them which are:violin.viola,cello & bass.


----------



## jdavid

Aramis, You can write! but of course you know that. I like _tajemnica-poliszynela_, (Pulcinella's Secret?) but I especially like the _Largo, molto cantabile_ b. 35 through b. 71 - and bars 64, 65, 66, 67 = very good, indeed - Would like to hear it on a real quartet. I look forward to hearing more of your music - have you posted other works with scores? I only joined this month.



Aramis said:


> Segreto di Pulcinella
> 
> Full score in attachement, link to Finale playback below
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Ftajemnica-poliszynela


----------



## Aramis

Mmmm I didn't expect this thread to be ever bumped up but thanks for all feedback.

I generally consider this work to be far behind my current skills, though I still think it includes some nice passages which I wouldn't be ashamed to show someone. To answer Nix's question - no, I can't hope for performance, I'm not musical student. The quartet was finished last spring, then I was hoping to get it performed and tried to contact couple of people who could help me but despite good will I met with from one of those persons the other two (and they had much more possibilities) didn't do much and the whole thing ended with heavy disappointment.

I knew about this couple of unplayable notes which violadude kindly pointed but I didn't care to fix them after I lost perspectives for performance.



> I especially like the Largo, molto cantabile b. 35 through b. 71 - and bars 64, 65, 66, 67


It was my favourite part as well.



> I look forward to hearing more of your music - have you posted other works with scores? I only joined this month.


Yes, I did post other stuff of mine, sometimes with scores:

http://www.talkclassical.com/15139-concert-aria-polonaise-piano.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/13319-prelude-romance-flute-piano.html


----------

